# Manouria Emys Emys Nesting Video!



## tortadise (Aug 15, 2012)

Well I captured my big female burmese brown scraping nesting material to add to her mountain of forest floor. Shes got it around 24" deep and 4' long. Awesome how some tortoise species build up instead of dig down.

(mark you can use this for the library if you would like)

Oh yeah you can hear my macaw about 20 seconds in saying hello. ha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=8wCg86nEPAw


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 15, 2012)

Neat to actually get to see one working on her nest. When Yvonne would talk about how they used their front feet I could imagine it, but seeing is so much better. Thanks!


----------



## tortadise (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh its so cool watching her. She will do about 2 hours a day of scraping. Then get in her nest and build it up. They use vocals too like theyre talking to themselves. Super cool species definitely one of my favorites. Shes one of my originals. This will be her first time laying. So im a nervous wreck everytime shes in her nest.


----------



## bigred (Aug 15, 2012)

Great video Thanks for posting it


----------



## harris (Aug 16, 2012)

Outstanding!!! My all time favorite species. I cannot wait until mine are old enough!


----------



## Julius25 (Aug 16, 2012)

So cool video thanks for sharing it


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 16, 2012)

What are you using for her to make her nest out of?


----------



## DesertGrandma (Aug 16, 2012)

very cool thx


----------



## tortadise (Aug 16, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> What are you using for her to make her nest out of?



Its lots of native forest floor debris from the forest across the street. Small twigs, leaves, and I did use some pine needles, I know pine sap is toxic but the needles have worked fine, I comb through all the forest litter and double check it.


----------



## ATXTortoises (Aug 16, 2012)

Guys, this Genus wasn't on my radar until today. What a beautiful species! I think I'm hooked.

Kelly, are you going to sell any hatchlings this year? You're just up the road from Austin


----------



## tortadise (Aug 16, 2012)

They are the most impressisive species I have worked with. And trust me Ive worked with almost all of them. This species is by far amazing. She should be laying her eggs any day now. Its been difficult getting a wet season for her, But this rain and super high humidity has helped. She has been doing this all day for the past 4 days now. When she lays eggs and some hatch out, I will be selling some of the offspring. So if she lays within the week be looking around november-december on hatchings, and spring time by the time I would be selling any of them. Manouria can be finicky little buggers starting off. Im sure I will post if I get some hatchlings.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Great video to see!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 16, 2012)

Fantastic video!


----------



## HLogic (Aug 17, 2012)

You may have miniMeps crawling around sooner than expected..anticipate an incubation period of about 65 days at 30Â° C (86.2Â° F).


----------



## tortadise (Aug 23, 2012)

HLogic said:


> You may have miniMeps crawling around sooner than expected..anticipate an incubation period of about 65 days at 30Â° C (86.2Â° F).



Oh yeah I am aware of the very rapid incubation of these guys. I just like to keep my youngins for at least 3 months or so to get off to a good start. Especially manouria. She still hasnt laid yet. But its the season for her, so anyday now. Im expecting november to be a good target hatch date.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 23, 2012)

I would tell you to tell her she has folks waiting in anticipation, but she'd then be a typical tortoise and take even longer.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 23, 2012)

HAHA. I think I have already postponed her anyways. Every afternoon when shes adding more and more to her nest. I tell her "now big mama c'mon lets lay those eggs so I dont have to worry about you pacing around anymore. Your nest looks just fine" she doesnt listen she just keeps adding to it, moving branches, leaves, oh this pile would be better over here. Nahh maybe over here. Its driving me nuts.

ANNNND the yellowfoots too. I know they are gravid but just keep diggin holes and nahh I wanna dig over here. Man its alot of stress, good stress, but they just need to lay them already.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 23, 2012)

tortadise said:


> HAHA. I think I have already postponed her anyways. Every afternoon when shes adding more and more to her nest. I tell her "now big mama c'mon lets lay those eggs so I dont have to worry about you pacing around anymore. Your nest looks just fine" she doesnt listen she just keeps adding to it, moving branches, leaves, oh this pile would be better over here. Nahh maybe over here. Its driving me nuts.
> 
> ANNNND the yellowfoots too. I know they are gravid but just keep diggin holes and nahh I wanna dig over here. Man its alot of stress, good stress, but they just need to lay them already.



 You seem to be the typical "father"-to-be.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 23, 2012)

That was really cool to watch!


----------



## tortadise (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks. I have almost a few hours of this footage. It just takes so long to upload it. So I figured I would post a good chunk. Pretty cool to sit and watch her do it every afternoon.


----------

